# Welcome to the Advice Corner Forum



## Marisol (Jun 7, 2006)

This is the forum where you would post if you need advice on something that is going on in your personal life or if you just want to vent.

We will not judge you and we will try to give you the best advice possible. Sometimes things seem so blown up that writing it down and getting advice from others help.

This is not a forum to ask for make-up/product advice.


----------



## karrieann (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh this is a good one Marisol. We can all use a shoulder or an ear sometimes.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jun 7, 2006)

sound great


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 29, 2007)

This is the answer to a prayer. Lots of times ya can't tell really personal things to people in your family afrraid they will be repeated--this will work great. Ya'll are my friends and family and who could ya tell. Great idea!!!!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the answer to a prayer. Lots of times ya can't tell really personal things to people in your family afrraid they will be repeated--this will work great. Ya'll are my friends and family and who could ya tell. Great idea!!!! Just don't say anything too personal. Remember, people can look you up and find what you say on forums!


----------

